# easy livin...



## Primitive (Jul 17, 2015)

So im supposed to be flyin signs today to make money to fix some things on my ride... but instead decided to buy a 32 oz of corona familiar, park in a safeway parking lot, pull out my lawn chair, boombox and ipod and sit in the shade in this parking lot blasting metal and punk, drinkin my corona and enjoying the weather instead. Oh how i dont miss wage slavery... anyone else here find yourselves on a wonderful vacation almost rather than roughing it constantly? Cant wait to fix my vehicle tho so i can drink micheladas on the beach and never think about struggling again... ahhh yes.


----------



## CT I (Jul 17, 2015)

That's fucking dope man. Cheers.


----------



## Odin (Jul 17, 2015)

I have to say good chap... I find myself in a similar situation to your current status. 

Oi Oi.... 

LoL deff not a wage slave N E (ver) more.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 17, 2015)

I also must add this is after eating indian buffet for lunch then taking a 20 minute nap. Haha! Livin it up!!!!


----------



## Primitive (Jul 17, 2015)

Got 80 gigabytes of music on my ipod too... but got it playin on shuffle. So far its played some kreator, winter (early 90's doom/death metal band), disclose, destruction, avskum, hellkrusher, terveet kadet, and now its playin saxon!


----------



## Durp (Jul 17, 2015)

Cool dude. Ya I am supposed to be working but napping In the shade, reading books, and blasting crust and metal is more fun. Pretty much what I've been paid to do for the last 3 months. Idk how long it will take them to fire me, but in the mean time I will keep cashing the checks!


----------



## Primitive (Jul 17, 2015)

Fuck yeah!! Reminds me of when i was working front desk for motel 6 in des moines, ia graveyard shift. id listen to music in th back and sleep til the bell rang. Haha easiest job ever.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 18, 2015)

Had quite similar experiences in Brighton, UK last month. I went to England to travel and work (with my notebook, programming), but I got distracted a lot. Spent all the time in Brighton and being on the beach (super nice weather) at daytime and sitting on the streets with friends at night (drinking a lot of cider) was more tempting than working in the hostel's common room. :/ So I had cool experiences and it was a lot of fun, but work was a disaster. Had quite a tough meeting back home at my company.

But anyway, mistakes are there to learn from ...


----------

